# NEC vs IRC for Violations such as this one



## jar546 (Sep 20, 2010)

I would still prefer to write up violations by referencing the NEC because I have known that book since 1987.  I still struggle to find the code section for violations such as this one.

Is there a cross reference for these?

And BTW, what is the code reference for this????????????????

3/0 Copper service conductors to the panel from the meter base.


----------



## globe trekker (Sep 20, 2010)

Jeff,

In an attempt to assist you, what Article from the NEC are you citing as

being violated?

.


----------



## jar546 (Sep 20, 2010)

300.4(G) from the 2008 NEC


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 20, 2010)

TABLE E3702.1

GENERAL INSTALLATION AND SUPPORT REQUIREMENTS FOR WIRING METHODSa, b, c, d, e, f, g, h, i, j, k

E3806.1 Conductors entering boxes, conduit bodies or fittings.

Conductors entering boxes, conduit bodies or fittings shall be protected from abrasion.

At least they put extra tape around the conductors

Shouldn't the pipe have been reamed?


----------



## Mule (Sep 20, 2010)

The 2006 IRC has a cross reference to the 2005 in the back of it Appendix Q. That may help.

ICC INTERNATIONAL RESIDENTIAL CODE ELECTRICAL

PROVISIONS/NATIONAL ELECTRICAL CODE CROSS-REFERENCE


----------



## SBerg (Sep 20, 2010)

2006 IRC E3509.4.

Bonding as Services


----------



## globe trekker (Sep 20, 2010)

Jeff,

Others have provided the correct IRC cross references.   Instead of reaming the pipe end, an

approved type of thermoplastic bushing could be installed and still be compliant.

.


----------



## rogerpa (Sep 20, 2010)

Still Appendix Q in the 2009 IRC/2008 NEC http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_appq.htm?bu=IC-P-2009-000002&bu2=IC-P-2009-000019


----------



## jar546 (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks that will be helpful

Yeah a simple plastic bushing is all they needed.


----------



## raider1 (Sep 20, 2010)

If those are service conductors then then a standard lock nut could not be used for bonding especially around reducing washers, you would need to use a bonding bushing, not just a plastic bushing. (See 250.92(B) NEC) I don't have the time right now to get you the IRC reference.

Chris


----------



## jar546 (Sep 20, 2010)

raider1 said:
			
		

> If those are service conductors then then a standard lock nut could not be used for bonding especially around reducing washers, you would need to use a bonding bushing, not just a plastic bushing. (See 250.92(B) NEC) I don't have the time right now to get you the IRC reference.Chris


Holy crap, you are right.  I missed that!!!

One more piece of humble pie today.


----------



## globe trekker (Sep 21, 2010)

For those who desire pictures of what we are referring to.  This is one type.






and another






.


----------



## chris kennedy (Sep 21, 2010)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> Jeff, Instead of reaming the pipe end, an
> 
> approved type of thermoplastic bushing could be installed and still be compliant.
> 
> .


Nope, still have to ream it.



> 344.28 Reaming and Threading.All cut ends shall be reamed or otherwise finished to remove rough edges. Where conduit is threaded in the field, a standard cutting die with a 1 in 16 taper (¾-in. taper per foot) shall be used.


----------



## globe trekker (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks Chris! Seems like a lot of Humble Pie is being eaten these days. D`OH!! :-D

.


----------

